# Anyone on here in Plymouth?



## aqua (Sep 11, 2012)

As the title says really! Is anyone from/in plymouth? x


----------



## silverfish (Sep 11, 2012)

I've lived there, still got a place there and will be there on Friday 

Got a soft spot for the place


----------



## aqua (Sep 11, 2012)

But you won't be there tomorrow for example


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 11, 2012)

I will.


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 11, 2012)

I could get there in the afternoon, 45 minutes each way by bus (but evenings are difficult).


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 11, 2012)

aqua said:


> As the title says really! Is anyone from/in plymouth? x


 
Not any more, thank Christ.

The Luftwaffe missed it less than I ever will.


----------



## toggle (Sep 11, 2012)

there on saturday for a formal do. and next thursday, and probably weekly after that.


----------



## toggle (Sep 11, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> I could get there in the afternoon, 45 minutes each way by bus (but evenings are difficult).


some point, when we come up, then meet for coffee?


----------



## Poot (Sep 15, 2012)

Arse. I'm here and I've just seen this thread. I would have shown you the sights - I had 3 minutes to spare. Hope you enjoyed it anyway!


----------



## aqua (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh poo! I had a brilliant time but would have loved to meet you! Damn it!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is it really hot in London next week and cold in Plymouth?! Ffs, every summer. I wish mr nags was from somewhere with a better climate.


----------



## toggle (Aug 17, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Why is it really hot in London next week and cold in Plymouth?! Ffs, every summer. I wish mr nags was from somewhere with a better climate.


 
you're in plymouth? and the only thing you can find to complain about is the weather? that's really letting the side down you know.


----------



## Thora (Aug 17, 2013)

I quite like Plymouth!


----------



## silverfish (Aug 17, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Why is it really hot in London next week and cold in Plymouth?! Ffs, every summer. I wish mr nags was from somewhere with a better climate.


 
Plymouth is always hot !!!!!

Oi lurves it and its wierd and wonderful population.

Just bought a place there (not seen it yet) was gonna rent it but may head down and live in it for a while as dull hampshire smallton is getting to me somewhat, need a bg dirty drinking city to flap my wings a bit


----------



## toggle (Aug 17, 2013)

i've tended to avoid drinking there much. it's not hte drinking so much as the trying to find the station when sozzled. that and you tend to get very odd looks having loud drunken conversation about prostitutes in most of the bars. sticking to the pub that's almost but not quite off campus, at least the station is downhill from there. and they are more used to the oddities that wonder in from campus


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 17, 2013)

Did they ever get round to twinning it with Royston Vasey?


----------



## Poot (Aug 17, 2013)

Plymouth is ace. It has this whole culture that no one else knows about. People who are FROM Plymouth probably just think it's normal, but it isn't.

For example, the crappy pre-fab depot in which I work is visited daily by 3 DIFFERENT pasty vans before lunchtime. Each van has its own distinctive ice-cream-van-style jingle.

In my previous place of work, the question was not "have you taken a lunch break yet?" it was "Have you had your pasty yet?"

You quickly learn the difference between a Hoe, a Barbican and a Battery, everything's either a "proper job" or "ideal" and if someone tells you that they'll do something "d'reckly" that might mean anything from now until next year. Ditto "in a minute".

Also, people are genuinely sweet. As a sarcastic person, I have had to REALLY tone it down since I moved here because people either think you're being rude or taking the piss, or they think you're being serious. And then you feel like a bitch.

I love it here. I have a genuine fondness for the place and the people, and the whole culture. Probably because I am an outsider.


----------



## Thora (Aug 17, 2013)

My brother lives in Lipson (?) and it seems nice, big parks etc - hilly though.  The Hoe and Barbican and the aquarium are really nice.  We were looking at houses there for a while because it's cheaper than Bristol.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 17, 2013)

Poot said:


> For example, the crappy pre-fab depot in which I work is visited daily by 3 DIFFERENT pasty vans before lunchtime. Each van has its own distinctive ice-cream-van-style jingle.


 
Those jingles are the bane of my existence. I assumed it was just a north of the border thing.


----------



## Poot (Aug 17, 2013)

CNT36 said:


> Those jingles are the bane of my existence. I assumed it was just a north of the border thing.


Haggis van?


----------



## toggle (Aug 17, 2013)

dreckly and proper job get used a lot down here.

the history of the place interests me, but some of the inward looking and exclusionary attitudes don't. it is not a fun place to be if you can be marked out as different. at the least hostile and at times dangerous.

and it reminds me too much of portsmouth and I didn't leave portsmouth to move somewhere else that makes my teeth itch. so i'm at the uni for now, and commuting in from 60 miles away.


----------



## Poot (Aug 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> dreckly and proper job get used a lot down here.
> 
> the history of the place interests me, but some of the inward looking and exclusionary attitudes don't. it is not a fun place to be if you can be marked out as different. at the least hostile and at times dangerous.
> 
> and it reminds me too much of portsmouth and I didn't leave portsmouth to move somewhere else that makes my teeth itch. so i'm at the uni for now, and commuting in from 60 miles away.


 
I'm sure that there are those attitudes but I suppose after a few years you build up a selection of places to go where you can avoid them. Certainly I've found plenty of good places where anything goes, which I suppose surprised me when I first moved here. But yes, I'm not denying that there are some fairly parochial attitudes in some quarters. But as a girl from Telford I'm never surprised by some people's attitudes!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> you're in plymouth? and the only thing you can find to complain about is the weather? that's really letting the side down you know.


 

I'm not in Plymouth yet, Monday. I could complain about more but as a visitor, there are many things I like. But the weather is really the most dire thing for a place by the sea, it is always fucking raining. Not like how the rest of the UK is always raining, worse.


----------



## Poot (Aug 17, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I'm not in Plymouth yet, Monday. I could complain about more but as a visitor, there are many things I like. But the weather is really the most dire thing for a place by the sea, it is always fucking raining. Not like how the rest of the UK is always raining, worse.


Yes, the rain thing is a pain in the arse, I will agree.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 19, 2013)

Poot said:


> Haggis van?


 
Cornish border!!  Working in Plympton and I've heard two already.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 19, 2013)

Now three!


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 19, 2013)

Poot said:


> Plymouth is ace. It has this whole culture that no one else knows about. People who are FROM Plymouth probably just think it's normal, but it isn't.
> 
> For example, the crappy pre-fab depot in which I work is visited daily by 3 DIFFERENT pasty vans before lunchtime. Each van has its own distinctive ice-cream-van-style jingle.
> 
> .


My northern aunty thought we were being mean when we told my cousin that it wasn't an ice cream van going past my Nan's house with its jingle blaring but that it was a pasty van 
I'm an exile living in Manchester and the pasties up here are rubbish. I had a "Lancashire pasty" a few weeks ago, what a travesty!


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 19, 2013)

There's something magic about ivor dewdney


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 19, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Did they ever get round to twinning it with Royston Vasey?


 
No but it's entered into a suicide pact with a town in Romania.  (Linda Smith joke)


----------



## Libertad (Aug 19, 2013)

I miss Linda Smith, loads.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 19, 2013)

One of my very best mates was killed in Plymouth, random attack - well not quite, this little group had been doing it a while and one punch saw my mate fall back and crack his head on the floor. Family switched off the life support machine several days later. The group got caught, the main guy going away for about five years with manslaughter - didn't serve very long.

From time to time I type the guys name into google and he's still a scumbag, causing mayhem and misery all over the place.

e2a: This guy also ruined the life of my mates wife and their newly born baby.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 19, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> One of my very best mates was killed in Plymouth, random attack - well not quite, this little group had been doing it a while and one punch saw my mate fall back and crack his head on the floor. Family switched off the life support machine several days later. The group got caught, the main guy going away for about five years with manslaughter - didn't serve very long.
> 
> From time to time I type the guys name into google and he's still a scumbag, causing mayhem and misery all over the place.
> 
> e2a: This guy also ruined the life of my mates wife and their newly born baby.


 

I think I remember the case. IIRC serving bootnecks were quietly told to avoid seeking any personal retribution against the thugs responsible.

I'd have been happy for those thugs to have a free and frank exchange of views with some retired ones, I must admit.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 20, 2013)

It is the same story was early 2000.

this little gang of thugs would drive round late at night looking for lone bootnecks/sailors/army and pull up a little along the road before bravely getting out to kick the living dYlights out of the unfortunate person. Sadly it was only a matter of time before they killed someone.

I do have some amazing memories of Plymouth though sullied by my mates pointless death and the fact the main scrote is still running around being the c*nt hes always been (apols for the c word.)


----------



## nagapie (Aug 23, 2013)

First not so nice day of 6. Well done, Plymouth, at last! We've been to Mnt Edgecumbe, Shorebridge and the beach (Bovisand and Whitsands). Home tomorrow.


----------

